# Transmisor fm estable 1watt



## satman (Nov 13, 2010)

Que tengan un buen dia, bueno necesito ayuda para contruir un estacion de fm, por el momento ya tengo la etapa amplificadora que es de 150watt suficiente para el lugar dojnde estoy, ahorra necesito una ayuda para contruir la etapa excitadora, Necesito uno que sea estable y de buena calidad trate de armar el veronica pero nunca me funciono ahora necesito otro modelo para armar les pido ayuda por favor a todos los master que estan aqui...... gracias


----------



## Imzas (Nov 15, 2010)

de seguro en el Veronica que armaste, o pusiste los transistores de forma inversa, o alguna soldadura recalento las patitas y los estropeó internamente. Tambien puede ser que haya resonado en otra frecuencia debido al diámetro de las bobinas. Son solo algunas de las supuestas causas del fallo.
saludos


----------



## satman (Nov 17, 2010)

hola jazminia, revise todo elmanual y forma de coneccion y todo ok, y no anda me parece que como dices haya resonado en otra frecuencia lo revisare tan pronto me desecupe ha y me olvida encontre un diagrama de un tx dicen que es bueno tiene su entrada para pll rds y no se que mas les mando el diagrama perono encuentra su lista de partes alguien me podrisa aydar, gracias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





perdon le mando el enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/ke-metodo-modulacion-mejor-fm-pm-8828/   respuesta o cita nº 7


----------



## Imzas (Nov 19, 2010)

te refieres a este tx?:





por que si ese, parece que en algun lugar tengo por lo menso algunos de los valores de componentes.

mira por mientras puedes armarte este circuito, no lo he armado pero pienso hacerl, en cuanto tenga ganas . YA tengo el modulador andando, basado en un VCO y varicaps para modulacion y sintonia, voy a ver si encuentro los detalles y los pngo aca, sorry, sera otro dia por que estoy en la practica profesionaly en casa no tengo internet :S.
Ver el archivo adjunto amplifier10mw-to-5WattsRF.rar
Y tambien buscare los valores del TX que propusiste, pero sera a la tarde :S. Ojala te sirva.
Besus.


----------



## satman (Nov 23, 2010)

ok, gracias jazminia, voy a armarlo, y aver si me consigues los componentes del otro vco, y si me pudieras pasar el vco que tienes funcionando con varicap te lo agradeceria, por que lo necesito urgente,  bye y cuidate......


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola, he estado buscando y no lo encuentro pero por lo menos tienes este:
http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/3WFmTran.asp?showcomments=all
EL VCO Que estoy usando es el MC1648, primero asegurate que lo encuentres, de todas formas le sacare una foto al layout de pistas.
Mira, aca encontre uno muy parecido al tuyo .
http://electroschematics.com/2436/1-watt-fm-transmitter/
se ve que es bastante estable, pues sintoniza y modul con varicaps, cosa que es siempre mejor que usar capacitores variables o trimmers para sintonizar el oscilador.
Lo que puedes hacer es usar solo el oscilador de este circuito y el amplificar del primero que te pase .
Edit: Lo encontre, aca esta:
http://www.electronicslab.ph/forum/index.php?topic=12912.0
Saludos, espero te sirva.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 15, 2010)

Te sirvió amigo?


----------

